# CHAT ROOM MEETING: NOW 3 MEMBERS (updated by NODID time 4)



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

If you are interested, I am trying to get together a group of individuals together in the chat room.


----------



## brettomax (Mar 13, 2005)

yeah i would be interested just name the day and time


----------



## Dprsnlized (May 7, 2006)

let me know when.. im interested too.


----------



## hurley (May 16, 2006)

Im up for this.


----------



## the-hedgehog (Apr 28, 2006)

i'm up

just give us a time and date


----------



## Newhope85 (Jun 28, 2006)

i'm down


----------



## Starz5 (Jul 5, 2006)

Im interested...let us know when..or am I too late?


----------

